# Coach lovers beware LOL!



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2008)

So, I've had the same Coach wallet for over a year, and my bag I've had maybe 6 months. I've never had any problems or anything. Suddenly, about two months ago, everytime I went into Wal-Mart, I'd set off the theft alarm. Luckily, they'd see me walk in with nothing, and as I went to walk out, it would just be like, "Yeah, we know!" Finally, one of the associates said to go to a register, and have them "deactivate" my wallet. They did, and everything was fine. Until a week or so ago.

I went into Wal-Mart one morning before work, and suddenly set off the damned alarm again! I mean, WTF! They had already told me I might have an anti-theft device within the wallet, but it had already been deactivated, so I thought we'd moved on. I had to have them deactivate it again, and I'm fine since.

Mind you, this happens only with my wallet, not my purse. And it only happens in Wal-Mart. No other store. Irritating, but I figured I'd let you all know in case anyone else happens to experience this now or in the future... Fun stuff LOL!


----------



## Ashley (Jul 14, 2008)

That happens with my Fendi and I think maybe my LV Speedy a lot too, at random stores.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That happens with my Fendi and I think maybe my LV Speedy a lot too, at random stores. It's really irritating, and even embarrassing! The other day it happened, but I don't think it was me. They stopped me and everything, although I had a bag with like one thing in it. I think the person who walked out at the same time as me set it off, because it didn't go back off again when they were waving it back and forth through the alarm thing. Bastards LOL!


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 14, 2008)

how annoying! and embarrassing! I would write a complaint to Coach. They can't fix it unless they know about it!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 15, 2008)

Weird! I haven't had any issues with my wallet.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 15, 2008)

my LV does it all the time, never understood why, lol


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jul 15, 2008)

I have coach wallets and purses but it has never happened to me that is crazy


----------



## cookarikappou (Jul 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have coach wallets and purses but it has never happened to me that is crazy same here,, so does this means that they randomly selected which purse/wallet will they put that thief thingy???


----------



## Karren (Jul 15, 2008)

Lol.. They must have sewn in an RF security tag into the inside of the purse somewhere and the deactivators aren't strong enough to kill it permanently... My Blackberry sets them off some times too and I know it doesn't have a tag.. Must emit a simular radio frequency..


----------



## x33cupcake (Jul 15, 2008)

oh gosh i hate it when alarms go off! all the people putting you on the spot... but i have noticed my fendi bag setting off alarms, hmmm


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 16, 2008)

I get set off in random places too, luckily - never at crowded stores like Target/Walmart.

But I don't own any designer bags.

One time it was my pants because Old Navy actually sewn their damn security thing into the pants! Wtf. I was so mad. I had to go home and cut all of them.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 16, 2008)

How embarassing/annoying! I hate when things like that happen.

I had a library book of all things set off the alarms, I was at the register, we ended up emptying everything in my bag and individually scanning it to see what the heck was sending the alarm off, it turned out to be the barcode in the library book..talk about random!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 18, 2008)

I've never had anything like that happen to me before but it does sound annoying as heck lol


----------



## katana (Jul 18, 2008)

Thats awful!

I've had my jacket set it off at walmart before too, Shoppers drugmart as well I believe....

It was a tag in my jacket lining.

Just like Celly, it was from Old Navy.

Gap &amp; Old Navy sew tags into the lining of all there clothing now. I realized this while washing the clothing. Even baby clothes come with tags in the weirdest of places. Usually have to cut along the seam to remove them.


----------



## Anthea (Jul 19, 2008)

If you look at the purple top in my last FOTD it set off every alarm in every store I went into after I purchased it. I purchased it in Target and I had the girl in Kmart attempting unsuccessfully to deactivate it, so embarrassing, and I was in boy mode. lol


----------



## magosienne (Jul 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my LV does it all the time, never understood why, lol lol, maybe it's warning you not to spend too much money





my dad has a jacket that kept ringing in every store we were going, including in the store he bought it. it lasted one year. it's because (a nice security guy finally scanned it) the visible antitheft thing had been taken off, but there was like a small and thin barrette that was sewed in a pocket. it was really invisible, it was sewed _with_ the pocket. thank goodness mom knows how to handle a needle.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 21, 2008)

A lot of the times it can be your cell phone that sets of the alarm. But I have that problem alot. It is annoying. I have also noticed that there are many bags that still have the security sticker thing stuck inside of the bag and even on clothes.


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a couple things from Coach, and it hasn't happened to me. That sounds like a nuisance!


----------



## candy19 (Jul 24, 2008)

I didn't happen to me!


----------



## kcam125 (Aug 3, 2008)

This use to happen to my mom a lot with her Coach wallet/bag before it got stolen!!! It was so annoying though!!! It happened in numerous stores including Burberry!


----------

